# unable to send sms from yahoo messenger



## rajeshjsl (Aug 22, 2004)

i am unable to send any message to any mobile phone from yahoo messenger .
it tells that network is not supported.

i have dialled 09829396561

why


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 22, 2004)

hey buddy i have had the same problem lately let me tell you hat the instant sms sending facility might have been disabled for now beacuse it was working fine previously.tell your friend (who you want to send the sms)to register thier mobile device via yahoo's add a mobile device facility.just tell them to first login to messenger (yahoo id only) and then go to file and then click on login to a mobile device option and the rest will be a guided process after they are registered tell them to again login into yahoo and then click on file and then click on the login to mobile device(but this time they will have their no. on it) and volla ur friend is now on sms status now all u need to do is to add thier email id in your messenger and as soon as u do it u will thier status will be shown 'I am On sms' doulble click on it and send messages which will be instantly received.this is a tedious procedure but worth than than old one.have fun.good luck


----------



## prankzter (Aug 23, 2004)

download yahoo messenger 5.5 for india. Instant messaging wont work on yahoo messenger 6.0 coz itz for UK ppl only...for us, in India, u need to download yahoo messenger 5.5 choosing the location india.It works in that version.


----------



## Prashray (Aug 23, 2004)

I have Yahoo! Messenger 6.0 and I can send SMS through it.


----------



## theraven (Aug 23, 2004)

its simple
that network is actually not supported !
like bpl mobile ( the alst time i tried it didnt work)


----------



## cruisetjj (Sep 24, 2004)

I had Messenger 6.0 and was able to send SMSs through it with no trouble. I recently reinstalled windows and so had to reinstall Y Messenger a well. Now i cant send sms thorugh ver 6.0 Can anyone give the link of the indian version of Yahoo mesenger 6.0?


----------



## krazydude (Sep 24, 2004)

i can send sms thru yahoo messgr 6.0 to hutch & airtel networks anywhere in India. Works fine for me at the office and home on both Win XP and Win 2K. Maybe u need to download the latest yahoo messgr and install that.

BTW here is the Yahoo India Messgr Link v 5.5

*in.messenger.yahoo.com/


----------



## theraven (Sep 24, 2004)

[edit] already answered to the post. .. sorry .. didnt see [/edit]


----------



## cruisetjj (Sep 24, 2004)

its not that simple...if u download Yahoo Messenger from Yahoo.co.in u get the old version. If you download it from yahoo.com u get the US version which only supports the US mobile services... For using Indian services either there is a separate messenger or some setting has to be changed...which? if it's a setting, what?


----------

